# Weye Feye or CamRanger?



## GmwDarkroom (Oct 12, 2013)

Has anyone used a Weye Feye wireless remote (www.weye-Feye.com)? Or even better has experience with both Weye Feye and CamRanger?

I'm leaning to CamRanger because it's stateside, has a replaceable battery, and works on more platforms, but from the videos, looks like it's considerably slower than the 0.2 second claimed response of the Weye Feye. Then again, I can't find any reviews to substantiate that claim either.

Thanks for any and all opinions. Also please point me to good products I might have missed in my search for wireless control of my SLR. I have a 60D currently.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 12, 2013)

I use the CamRanger ... but this is the first time I ever heard of Weye Feye, a very strange name for a product like this ... the name "Weye Feye" sounds kinky.
Anyway CamRanger works perfectly on 4 cameras I've used so far 5D MK III, 7D, 60D & D7100 (on iPad 3, iPad Mini, iPhone 4S & Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3) and it works perfectly, never had an issue of lost connection ... it is slim and easy to fit into a pocket ... I've never really "tested" its max range, but I generally use it within 10-30 feet from my camera ... there is slight video lag but nothing that will get in the way of normal video footage (provided you don't expect to capture fast action). The "Weye Feye" looks interesting, seems like the orange casing around it is some kinda rubber protection ... but kind a fat though.
Happy shopping.


----------



## pegaplus (Oct 13, 2013)

I use both WeyeFeye and CamRanger.

WeyeFeye has a beautiful case and easy to hold in hand.
I don't like the case of CamRanger. 

Supported Cameras:
CamRanger wins.
WeyeFeye is a new product, I think it will support more model in future.

Live view video:
There is video lag on CamRanger, and the frame rate is not as good as WeyeFeye.
The performance of WeyeFeye is better.

App usage:
I think the UI experience of WeyeFeye is better.
WeyeFeye app has a simple UI and make you easy to focus on your job.
CamRanger has complicate and mess UI.
The WeyeFeye App upgrade frequently and has some interesting feature. 

Boot time:
The boot speed of WeyeFeye(about 17s) is must faster than CamRanger(about 34s).
It's important for me.

OS:
CamRanger suport more platform. Wins.
WeyeFeye only support iOS and Android.

WeyeFeye doesn't have replaceable battery, but it can work for over 7 hours.
It's OK for most of my use case.

WeyeFeye is cool for me.


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Oct 13, 2013)

I am most concerned with the responsiveness of the camera for single shots. If I set up the camera in a blind or in front of an aquarium with skittish fish, I want to get the shot.

Weye Feye claims a quick response, but I was looking for the responsiveness of the CamRanger and substantiation of the Weye Feye claims.

The boot time and video, while possibly indicating an overall speed and efficiency, don't specifically impact what I want the remote for.

I suppose depending on what my next camera is, this could be academic, but I'd love to get a 5D3 which doesn't have the WiFi the 70D, 6D, and probably Canon's next cameras have.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 13, 2013)

GmwDarkroom said:


> If I set up the camera in a blind or in front of an aquarium with skittish fish, I want to get the shot.


In that case CamRanger will work perfectly for your needs ... it never failed to a shot, even when I'm triggering it out of sight from a different room. As mentioned earlier, I've never used Weye Feye, so can't speak for it.


----------



## Goldingd (Oct 13, 2013)

Looking at the web page for the Weye Feye wireless remote (both the video and the manual) it appears to be missing some capability’s that the CanRanger has. 

HDR / Advanced Bracketing, Focus Stacking, and Intervalometer.


----------



## msatter (Oct 13, 2013)

I use DLSRcontroller (stick version) for that: http://dslrcontroller.com/news-wifi_stick.php


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Oct 14, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> GmwDarkroom said:
> 
> 
> > If I set up the camera in a blind or in front of an aquarium with skittish fish, I want to get the shot.
> ...


So the "click the screen shutter button" to actual camera taking the pic delay is very low then? If so, that fits my bill.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 14, 2013)

GmwDarkroom said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > GmwDarkroom said:
> ...


That is correct


----------



## Schruminator (Oct 14, 2013)

The only problem I've had with Weye Feye is that they were blatantly padding their Amazon reviews and posting low reviews (2/5 or 3/5 stars) for CamRanger stating that Weye Feye was so much better. Best Part? These reviews were posted a few weeks before Weye Feye was ever released.

With that history, and noting the guy above with a pro-Weye Feye post has only 1 post to his name, I'd take things with a grain of salt until some actual user reviews surface.

Otherwise, for the record, I've never used either-- I just wanted to post a PSA


----------



## AdamJ (Oct 14, 2013)

msatter said:


> I use DLSRcontroller (stick version) for that: http://dslrcontroller.com/news-wifi_stick.php



That's what I would use if I wanted wi-fi control. Rather than cobble together the hardware suggested on the website, you could just use two cheap Android 4.2 tablets, a small one connected to the camera, and the other as the controller. It's a cheaper solution than Weye Feye and, obviously, not restricted to just camera-control functionality.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 14, 2013)

Schruminator said:


> The only problem I've had with Weye Feye is that they were blatantly padding their Amazon reviews and posting low reviews (2/5 or 3/5 stars) for CamRanger stating that Weye Feye was so much better. Best Part? These reviews were posted a few weeks before Weye Feye was ever released.


Interesting


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 15, 2013)

msatter said:


> I use DLSRcontroller (stick version) for that: http://dslrcontroller.com/news-wifi_stick.php



nice! i have dslr controller already and an android tablet so just ordered one of these too
i'll give it a go


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Oct 15, 2013)

msatter said:


> I use DLSRcontroller (stick version) for that: http://dslrcontroller.com/news-wifi_stick.php


I saw that as well. I had read in at least one post -- which I can't find now -- that you can run the DSLR Controller on an Android device and then connect using Canon's EOS Utility software.

What I couldn't find info on is if you can use the EOS Utility app software to connect iPad => Android => Camera. Though I suppose if I can just do PC => Android => Camera, I can justify buying one of the fire-sale priced Windows 8 tablets I see.

However since it's pretty much $8 to find out if the PC based EOS Utility will connect, I think I'll try that this weekend.


----------



## Brand B (Oct 17, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Schruminator said:
> 
> 
> > The only problem I've had with Weye Feye is that they were blatantly padding their Amazon reviews and posting low reviews (2/5 or 3/5 stars) for CamRanger stating that Weye Feye was so much better. Best Part? These reviews were posted a few weeks before Weye Feye was ever released.
> ...



That was sort of my reaction too, to the point where I went and looked up the weye feye to see when it came out as it seemed odd he'd have both. Didn't find anything conclusive enough for me to contradict him as I've never heard of weye feye.

Will add I am also happy with Camranger, though I have certainly not used it enough to say I've put it through its paces.


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 17, 2013)

Off topic a bit (sorry, don't mean to hijack the topic), but have a question about the CamRanger and now Weye Feye justification (for me anyways). Will hooking one up to an iPad (much larger and better iq) make focusing in live view significantly easier and more accurate?

Thanks.

Scott


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 17, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> Off topic a bit (sorry, don't mean to hijack the topic), but have a question about the CamRanger and now Weye Feye justification (for me anyways). Will hooking one up to an iPad (much larger and better iq) make focusing in live view significantly easier and more accurate?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Scott


I found hooking my CamRanger to an iPad gave me easier time of touching the correct buttons on the screen and obviously bigger image to live view image to look at (due to the large screen size) other than that, there isn't a big difference in the way it works on a iPad 3, iPad Mini or Galaxy Mega screen ... I also used it on my iPhone 4S but found the controls to be a little too small for my liking.


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks Rienz

I've been thinking of the CamRanger for a while for a while too. I haven't shot tethered using Canon EOS Utility either. I did play with the latter tonight, and to my eye, it looks very similar to both products, only in a wired form. Would that be a fair characterization?

Thanks.

Scott.



Rienzphotoz said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Off topic a bit (sorry, don't mean to hijack the topic), but have a question about the CamRanger and now Weye Feye justification (for me anyways). Will hooking one up to an iPad (much larger and better iq) make focusing in live view significantly easier and more accurate?
> ...


----------



## viridite (Nov 6, 2013)

Goldingd said:


> Looking at the web page for the Weye Feye wireless remote (both the video and the manual) it appears to be missing some capability’s that the CanRanger has.
> 
> HDR / Advanced Bracketing, Focus Stacking, and Intervalometer.



I tried. It has these stacking features. It's in the advanced menu which is hidden on the left side. When you slide from left to right there's a menu. Also, they are releasing file tethering feature. The alpha users are already trying it. You may got the amazing file tethering feature for studios. You can shoot in the normal way you do(using view finder instead of remote live view ), and get photos tethered to Mac/PC.


----------



## viridite (Nov 6, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> GmwDarkroom said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



You can do file tethering to avoid it. Get it setup with a PC, and you can shoot as you always do, the pictures will be on your computer. Well, remote control and live view may just provide another way of shooting when you don't worry about the tiny latency-200ms.


----------



## pwp (Nov 6, 2013)

GmwDarkroom said:


> Has anyone used a Weye Feye wireless remote (www.weye-Feye.com)? Or even better has experience with both Weye Feye and CamRanger?


Just Googled with the search term _Weye Feye vs CamRanger_ and there's plenty to read on the subject. 
I like the look and functionality of either of them and will end up with one or the other shortly. Nice stuff!

Also:
http://petapixel.com/2013/08/30/shooting-actors-60-feet-broadway-stage-camranger/
http://www.thephoblographer.com/2013/05/19/review-camranger-wireless-tether/
http://www.photographyblog.com/news/weye_feye/

-pw


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 26, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> I use the CamRanger ... but this is the first time I ever heard of Weye Feye, a very strange name for a product like this ... the name "Weye Feye" sounds kinky.
> Anyway CamRanger works perfectly on 4 cameras I've used so far 5D MK III, 7D, 60D & D7100 (on iPad 3, iPad Mini, iPhone 4S & Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3) and it works perfectly, never had an issue of lost connection ... it is slim and easy to fit into a pocket ... I've never really "tested" its max range, but I generally use it within 10-30 feet from my camera ... there is slight video lag but nothing that will get in the way of normal video footage (provided you don't expect to capture fast action). The "Weye Feye" looks interesting, seems like the orange casing around it is some kinda rubber protection ... but kind a fat though.
> Happy shopping.


Tried the CamRanger on Samsung Galaxy Note 3 and it works perfectly.


----------

